# Every since you started taking control over your finances



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a question to all of you who have been working hard taking control over their fiscal vitality.
From when you started up to the present day, how much more do you know you thyself?

It's kind of a broad question to ask, so i will do my best to simplify it. So I guess what i mean to say is, ever since I started to become accountable and take full responsibility and control over my finances, I have started to become more and more philosophical as the weeks go by, I catch myself deep in thought, much deeper than just the accumulation of money. I have begun to ask myself "why" to pretty much anything in life. 

For example, I started to think about this journey we are all on right now(at least active members of this message board) and it seems as though we all have a common goal, and that is to educate ourselves and share ideas about money, and the accumulation of wealth. It wasn't much longer after i found myself even deeper into thought about how life is a journey, and having a goal or a dream to follow gives us a sense of direction in life. Not only do we have direction but we now have a sense of definition, and we now we have come closer to knowing our true inner souls and spirits. So to get the most out of any journey we all know its not about the end point rather its the intangible things we gain from the process. The amount of fulfillment we get out from this quest is a direct relation to the amount of work put into achieve our own version of success. To achieve such growth we will need to put in the time and make sacrifices, but the most fulfillment and happiness will be achieved as a result, therefore you have now made the most out of life, and essentially found its meaning.

These deep thoughts have had a more profound affect on my mental state, and general health than just my bank account(in a positive way of course).


This has been on my mind for quite sometime, but how many of you guys have started to feel more philosophical ever since you embraced this money savvy lifestyle? I truly do feel as though i am not the only one experience this new way of approaching the world. 

if you could share your insight that would be much appreciated


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

To me, life is a game - and investment game is just a part of it (the most interesting one at the moment, but this could change any day ) I was an atheist before, but got curious and somewhat philosophical once I hit 40. After a lot of digging and searching, I found most of the answers that rang true to me in Michael Newton's books, and Spyral Dynamics theory gave me a much deeper understanding of values than Maslow's hierarchy of needs 

I don't take anything seriously (starting with myself), so not good at serious discussions, but your post was so refreshing - thank you, didn't expect to see it on what seems like a purely Orange forum!


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

ashin1 said:


> ever since I started to become accountable and take full responsibility and control over my finances, I have started to become more and more philosophical


Correlation does not necessarily mean causation.

Could be that taking control of your finances and becoming more philosophical are both merely byproducts of age, wisdom and maturity.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Perhaps it is because setting goals and seeing progress is so satisfying, the sense of accomplishment and of taking control of your life empowers you to think on new levels. 
And related, if money issues and disagreements are a common source of conflict between couples and families, then surely having a plan and some comfort with your financial status (even before being financially independent) allows a couple/family to focus on other more rewarding things in life (including belly button lint . 
Not to turn your thread macabre, but the deathbed adage sometimes help to keep the important things in perspective – if you were on your death bed today, what would you wish you had taken the time to do? And what would you be most happy or satisfied with about your life? Worth a read:http://www.businessinsider.com/5-things-people-regret-on-their-deathbed-2013-12


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I feel much more empowered, and it allowed me to buy a home in greater Vancouver which I never though I could do, but other than that I feel the same as before. If anything, I feel I was more in touch with myself when I was more of an artist/explorer than now when I'm tied to a good job. Not that don't still pursue my creative outlets, but it was different when I just worked as a bartender and had more time to play in bands etc. However this does not really correlate to my taking control of my finances- just a function of getting older. 

I was far more philosophical and 'in tune' back in the day- I think that getting much more into personal finance has actually had a bit of the opposite effect for me; I've got more of a 'corporate killer' attitude now than I ever had before, and a lot of the reason is that I've learned what focus and being driven can do- I was pushing my investments really hard the past few years to get to a certain goal. It's helped my business acumen for sure, but I know I've lost a bit of innocence.

Some of this is also due to other circumstances in my life the past few years- it's been extremely difficult surmounting some huge personal obstacles, but I've also had some of the best experiences of my life during this period. I'm looking forward in the next year to slowing down somewhat and devoting more time to myself- I've been slaving on the biggest project I'll likely ever take part in and it's almost over.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

I've always been adaptable, had a positive attitude, been curious, and had no problems walking away from pointless situations ... and liked the feel of a fixed keel sailboat. This I'd say sums up my life philosophy ... adjusting to the changing conditions, maintaining balance and momentum; wayfaring simply and gracefully through life ...


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I really can't say I've noticed any change. I think I've always asked "why", but that probably stems from childhood when I had a strong anti-authority streak.

Investing is just another outlet for my OCD tendencies, but probably one of the more rewarding ones... and a necessary evil to some extent.



lightcycle said:


> Correlation does not necessarily mean causation.


Exactly. I mean, I was happier when I was unemployed than I am now even though I was in debt, but that could have been due to the meds I was on, or something else.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, the more I learn about the world and finances and the older I get.... I actually feel _less_ philosophical.
I actually feel more cynical.

The more I learn and the more I see the world and understand finances as a whole, the more I just see how corrupt the world is and how selfish we all are. We are all just in it for ourselves, so I don't really see the philosophical side of anything. I also feel poor and more of a "have-not" than a "have" type of person.

Moneytoo mentioned atheism. I am atheist. There really isn't much to life except for what you want and how hard you are willing to work to get it (in a developed, first world country, that is). For the most part - people can't be trusted and money provides options and freedom.

Options and freedom translates into a better quality of life which is ultimately what everyone is trying to achieve.

Now -- whether or not money actually makes you happier is a whole other issue, but it still doesn't change what we are trying to achieve.

But quite frankly, I think I'd be a shitload happier if someone just handed me a couple hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

The happiest I've ever been for an extended period was nine moths as a street musician in Europe- no home, no job, no bills aside from food, hostel beds, and train tickets. All I did for nine months was play music, shoot photographs, travel, write, and meet amazing people. Busking is great- I just got sick of living in hostels.


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, thank you all for your thoughtful replies to this thread! Reading them really helped me get a better understanding of you guys, and its cool to see things from other's perspectives 

Well seeing as the OP stated ideas about philosophy relating to finances I will leave one of my favorite Will Durant quotes:

“History reports that the men who can manage men manage the men who can manage only things, and the men who can manage money manage all.”



what is everyone's thoughts on stoicism?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I started 15 years ago.

Since then I have become completely confident in my ability to understand all things financially related. The influence in my philosophy and subsequently my spirituality started 8 years ago. 3 years ago my search for spirituality started.

This year I have completed the transition. So it took about a decade before financial competence begins to qffect and change you.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

ashin1 said:


> Wow, thank you all for your thoughtful replies to this thread! Reading them really helped me get a better understanding of you guys, and its cool to see things from other's perspectives
> ...
> what is everyone's thoughts on stoicism?


http://existentialcomics.com/comic/55


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I worked hard and climbed the corporate ladder until I got a clear view of the lack of freedom that higher levels brought. Then I decided to pursue my own goals and finance was an early one. It took about 10 years to master that one. But many other goals were also important.

I became spiritual but not religious. My life got progressively better as I gained ground on my many goals.

So I guess I agree with OP.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

2 things I have noticed.

One, I have deep seated psychological issues that hold me back from making money. Crazy but true.

Two, there are certain methods of investing that appeal to me and others that don't. Certain methods that I know work well, and have been proven successful by other people, do not appeal to me and would be very difficult for me to follow. Others that are also proven successful, appeal to me and are easier to understand and apply. The obvious lesson is to go for the ones you are good at, that you understand, and enjoy doing.

The thing about investing is, it is hard to kid yourself when you lay the money on the line. Either you succeed or you don't. If you have any sense, and are capable of introspection, you will learn things about yourself you never suspected.

The first lesson you should learn is, don't beat yourself up over failures. They may be your responsibility but they are not your fault. The best investors learn their lessons and don't repeat behaviors that don't work. They are not emotionally invested, they can leave bad trades behind them. What counts is how you look at the finish line. Bad trades are not the opposite of success, they are part of the process of success.

The best traders repeat behaviors that DO work. And keep repeating them as long as they keep working.

The real dummies refuse to learn. They blame everyone but themselves while deep down inside, blaming themselves for things they can't control. Or refuse to admit a mistake, sticking to a bad investment for years hoping it will come back and allow them to break even.

Then when they do something right, soon get bored and go looking for something better.

I would hate to tell you what it cost me to learn these lessons. Approximately the price of a college education. You can have them for nothing.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I've noticed that some of my friends and relatives have weird little "scripts" that seem to prevent them from making money. Like, good artists have to be poor. Or, you can't have money in the bank and still be a good person. Or, you deserve the best car, clothes or computer equipment that money can buy.

Now I am looking for my own little scripts... I wonder if a person can honestly ever know their own assumptions.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Like indexxx, I also feel much more empowered.

I do question things a bit more, but I'm also more introverted than I used to be. I tend to think more and say less. Maybe this is an aging thing for me, I don't know.

I also feel more complete and less stressed, almost like I've "found myself" a bit.

I do find I struggle with how other people make decisions more, they certainly seem to over-complicate things too much; as in, I find many people can't see the forest for the trees kinda stuff. They lack big picture and systems-thinking. They are more focused on the here and now. It actually annoys me a bit so I find myself struggling or at odds a bit with others who don't respect this point of view. 

I'm looking forward to what lies ahead...


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I have always paid attention to my money. When I was a kid I would never lend anyone money and would never borrow from anyone because if you did then you would be on the hook if they asked you to lend to them. Anyway the best I felt was when life was under control but tough and you would enjoy the free things in life with the kids and family. One thing I know for sure is I would be extremely depressed if I was a loser like many people and carried credit card debt and couldn't pay it off on time and kept accumulated debt on the card or cards.


----------



## amazingAkj (May 19, 2015)

lightcycle said:


> Correlation does not necessarily mean causation.
> 
> Could be that taking control of your finances and becoming more philosophical are both merely byproducts of age, wisdom and maturity.


Agreed. When a person starts thinking much deeper about its finances and becomes responsible for everything S/he Qs 'Why', is the time S/he develops wisdom and maturity. People often ask themselves 'why' for their work or desires, for example while shopping you buy unnecessary stuffs but never ask yourself 'do I need this?' Right? Being secure financially is more important than feeling philosophical, no matter how much deep thoughts you indulge into.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I haven't found myself asking 'why' just yet. Am enjoying the ride thus far. 

Like Just a Guy mentioned, I do think that people find what works for them, not just success wise, but on a comfort level perhaps, and progress as they can or as they set out goals for themselves.

As an investor, I have become far more patient. Was always disciplined, but the patience sure does make it a smoother ride.


----------

